# Help! MMI won't turn off



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Hiya

Got this weird issue with the tts where when I get out of the car the MMI won't turn off and stays on all the time. Anyone had similar?

Can I just disconnect the battery and reconnect it and see if that sorts it?

Getting desperate here, it's dark now and the screen is lit up and I'm assuming it'll drain my battery too.

cheers 
Matt


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you could do a soft reset of the 17 unit with VCDS if you have it; if not, it can be worth disconnecting the battery for around 30 minutes


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

I've tried a reset of 5f and 17 but still no joy.

To disconnect battery it's just unconnect the left terminal? Can't find any information on how to do it


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Your dashboard will light up like a Christmas tree when you reconnect the battery, I did the recently used vcds to clear several codes but another load around steering angle sensor, mag ride, TPMS, cruise, hill hold assist did not clear until I took the car for a drive to recalibrate these modules


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

disconnect both terminals.
as said, at restart several warning light will be ON, but after some drive everything will be ok again



GingerPrince said:


> I've tried a reset of 5f and 17 but still no joy.
> 
> To disconnect battery it's just unconnect the left terminal? Can't find any information on how to do it


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Okay but that sounds like it just needs to drive around the block.

So just disconnect negative terminal then positive and then to put back, do positive first then negative?

Can I just pull the big fuse from the fuse board instead?


----------



## GingerPrince (May 24, 2013)

Luckily I managed to fix the issue. For some reason the car thought the software was updating. I went into the red engineering menu and it came up with an error message and so I hit cancel. It rebooted the MMI and everything came back up fine. Thank god!!


----------



## macaddict111 (Jun 13, 2018)

GingerPrince said:


> Luckily I managed to fix the issue. For some reason the car thought the software was updating. I went into the red engineering menu and it came up with an error message and so I hit cancel. It rebooted the MMI and everything came back up fine. Thank god!!


Thanks for letting us know the solution, this will definitely help somebody else!!


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Brilliant, glad you got it sorted, and without disconnecting the battery :wink:


----------

